# Shipping in Ulverston Mid C19



## NSA66 (May 9, 2010)

I am currently doing some family history research, but I am far more interested in getting a feel for some of the background to the names which are appearing on my family tree. 

I know that a number of my direct ancestors (family name ANYON) were masters and crew of coastal vessels operating out of Ulverston, (then in Lancashire, now ***bria) in the mid to late nineteenth century. 

I would really like to know what the maritime trade of the period would have been like, and I would welcome information from anyone with any knowledge of this trade, particularly around the Irish Sea coasts.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning NSA66,try the website Images of ***bria-***berland Shipping Index.Ted


----------

